# Guess The Breed.



## Vastator (Dec 19, 2017)

Heres the latest addition to my family! 




 

 

 

 

Can you guess her breed?


----------



## Natural Citizen (Dec 19, 2017)

Looks like a Lacy.

Beautiful pup you have there. She'll need a job to do.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 19, 2017)

Red Dobie? Aww, somebody cut her tail off


----------



## Vastator (Dec 19, 2017)

Natural Citizen said:


> Looks like a Lacy.
> 
> Beautiful pup you have there. She'll need a job to do.


I have just the job for her!


----------



## Bonzi (Dec 19, 2017)

Aww she's precious...


----------



## skye (Dec 19, 2017)

Adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vastator (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## Vastator (Dec 19, 2017)

She's virtually attached to my feet!  Any where I go she closely follows, and sits at my feet.  She's awesome!


----------



## Vastator (Dec 20, 2017)

Greetings!



She's already digging up my carpet, too!  Maybe I'm getting too old for this baby stuff...?  Nahhh!!!




"Thanks for the new toy dad"!  "Best Christmas ever"!


----------



## Vastator (Dec 20, 2017)

"C'mon"!  "You know you wanna".... "Rub da belly"!


----------



## waltky (Dec 20, 2017)

Visla?

Don't clip the ears...

... it only makes `em mean...

... an' wanna bite people.


----------



## Vastator (Dec 20, 2017)

waltky said:


> Visla?
> 
> Don't clip the ears...
> 
> ...


Doberman... As for the ears...?  Is it truly a Doberman if left uncropped?


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 20, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Heres the latest addition to my family!
> 
> View attachment 166899 View attachment 166900 View attachment 166901 View attachment 166902
> 
> Can you guess her breed?


Lab and Doberman


----------



## Bonzi (Dec 20, 2017)

I think someone already guess right about a red Doberman.  I thought it was a rotty at first glance.

Here's my baby girl now and then


----------



## Vastator (Dec 20, 2017)

Bonzi said:


> I think someone already guess right about a red Doberman.  I thought it was a rotty at first glance.
> 
> Here's my baby girl now and then
> 
> View attachment 166941 View attachment 166942


How old is she?


----------



## skye (Dec 20, 2017)

funny  and adorable!!!!

thank you Vastator!


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 20, 2017)

dont trim the ears.....i never did with mine...i envy you so....


----------



## Bonzi (Dec 20, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I think someone already guess right about a red Doberman.  I thought it was a rotty at first glance.
> ...


She's 4 months in the now pic. But she's actually 6 months currently...how old is yours?


----------



## Vastator (Dec 21, 2017)

Bonzi said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


8 weeks...


----------



## Gracie (Dec 21, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Heres the latest addition to my family!
> 
> View attachment 166899 View attachment 166900 View attachment 166901 View attachment 166902
> 
> Can you guess her breed?


I have not read the rest of the thread, but that looks like a red dobie. I used to have one of each color. Black, red (rust), silver (fawn).


----------



## Tilly (Dec 21, 2017)

She’s adorabubble


----------



## Vastator (Dec 24, 2017)

Someone got a new pink dress for Christmas...


----------



## Vastator (Dec 24, 2017)

”It was this, or the remote... you decide...”


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 26, 2017)

Our shep is 6 mos now...pretty interesting having a 57 lb. puppy...and exhausting.
Bonzi


----------



## Vastator (Jan 6, 2018)

Besties...


----------



## Vastator (Jan 20, 2018)

“Daddy got my ears done; and all I got, was the cone of shame...”


----------



## Claudette (Feb 2, 2018)

Great looking Dobie but you should have left the ear natural.

Just a cutie


----------



## Vastator (Feb 2, 2018)

Claudette said:


> Great looking Dobie but you should have left the ear natural.
> 
> Just a cutie


Would have lost the deterrent factor... This is a working dog, not just a pet.


----------



## Claudette (Feb 2, 2018)

I've had working dogs and the ears don't make the difference when you have a GSD, Dobie or Rottie. The dog makes the difference and the training it has.


----------



## Vastator (Feb 2, 2018)

Claudette said:


> I've had working dogs and the ears don't make the difference when you have a GSD, Dobie or Rottie. The dog makes the difference and the training it has.


That’s definitely part of it. But when potential criminals are trying to decide whether or not to scale that fence, or jimmy that window; that visual deterrence is the first line of protection. And a properly docked, and cropped Doberman is universally recognized.


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 2, 2018)

i had dobies without trimmed ears for 30 years....no one challenged them at all...i am a firm believe in docked tails....the ear docking was to keep them from ripping and tearing ear leathers..i do hope they stand


----------



## Vastator (Feb 2, 2018)

strollingbones said:


> i had dobies without trimmed ears for 30 years....no one challenged them at all...i am a firm believe in docked tails....the ear docking was to keep them from ripping and tearing ear leathers..i do hope they stand


They almost stand already, without the pinning. She has about a week and a half of pinning left and she’ll be good to go.


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 2, 2018)

she is a beautiful pup


----------



## Tilly (Feb 3, 2018)

Vastator said:


> “Daddy got my ears done; and all I got, was the cone of shame...”View attachment 172560View attachment 172561


----------



## Vastator (Feb 3, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > “Daddy got my ears done; and all I got, was the cone of shame...”View attachment 172560View attachment 172561


Don’t be sad Tilly. The “cone of shame” was only temporary. She’s free of it now.


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 3, 2018)

i think europe outlawed ear trimming.....i know most vets around here wont do it...


----------



## Vastator (Feb 3, 2018)

strollingbones said:


> i think europe outlawed ear trimming.....i know most vets around here wont do it...


I think your right. At least in the UK for sure. Finding a competent Vet to do the surgery correctly is becoming increasingly difficult.


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 3, 2018)

i can see the vets point....fewer breeds are being done...it is hard on the pup.....the chances of the ears not standing....and i imagine its expensive....do they still slap a cardboard guide and cut around it on the pups ear?


----------



## Vastator (Feb 3, 2018)

strollingbones said:


> i can see the vets point....fewer breeds are being done...it is hard on the pup.....the chances of the ears not standing....and i imagine its expensive....do they still slap a cardboard guide and cut around it on the pups ear?


Not my doctor. The way he does it is like this...
You shave the ears. Then pull the ear forward so the very tip of the ear meets the inside corner of the eye. Then you draw a straight line, from that point to the rear at the base. Then a laser is used to cut, and cauterize the ear. All of this is done while the dog is under anesthesia.
In my dogs, they’ve been back to their normal playful selves within an hour, or two after the anesthesia wears off. It isn’t hard on them at all.


----------



## FJO (Feb 3, 2018)

Vastator said:


> Heres the latest addition to my family!
> 
> View attachment 166899 View attachment 166900 View attachment 166901 View attachment 166902
> 
> Can you guess her breed?



Who cares what breed?

She will love you unconditionally no matter what.

just love her in return.


----------

